
Driverless Car Summit 2013 Part 1 - Fear of Google - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/driverless-car-summit-2013-part-1-fear-google
======
3825
I like this idea. When a teen with a permit drives, the guardian is still
responsible for his mistakes. Keep things simple.

>During the discussion session, I put forward a different thesis. Today, there
are millions of teens with learning permits. With no skill, they are allowed
out on the road, often with just a parent’s supervision, or sometimes under
the supervision of a driving instructor, who usually has both their own backup
brake pedal, and the ability to grab the wheel. Google, Continental, Audi and
all the other companies who are testing on the road also work this way. The
software drives, but a safety driver is sitting in the driver’s seat,
carefully watching and ready to use the brakes or wheel if there is a problem.
I think it’s not unreasonable to claim that the latest robocar prototypes are
as safe as a teen taking the first try at the wheel, and this “driving
instructor” approach might be a better way to look at vehicle testing. NHTSA
and the states can then take on their traditional role, which is to wait, and
only regulate if safety problems arise which will not be fixed without
regulation.

